# Best Jump!



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

any particualr style? what are you looking for form style...? or just a nice pic? (Just choosing one to put up) am tempted to put up an epic fail one LOL


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

This is Rebel, a mini I used to have the pleasure of working with. It's not me in the picture.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well this is our Belgian Mare free jumping into nothing


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

my enters:

Vienna


Silke


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Visibre said:


> my enters:
> Silke


OMG great little jumper!!! she tucks so nicely!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok here are a couple of entries, the first one is my friend Becky riding our instructors lesson horse Sox, the second one is Wendy Schaeffer riding Koyuna Sun Storm at the Sydney CCI*** that we went to watch last weekend


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, we aren't english jumpers (Yet) but here is a picture from fair this year!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry everyone i forgot about this( my bad) anyways love the pictures i'll still take more!

jody111: No particular style I'm not picky


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

So, you posted this last month. Since its in the contest section, are you going to have a deadline with voting?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Me and my HUS/Western pleasure horse!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes I've madea deadline for entries and then i will make it into a poll! Deadline is October 25


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

this is a horse i used to ride [rhydian] & i jumping =]


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Can I still enter? I will just post the pictures anyways ;]








^^ Bear free lunging over 3'3-3'6 (13yo 17 hand TB)







^^ Heidi and I over 2' (25yo 15.2 hand TB)







^^ Junior and I over 1' (20 yo 16 hand TB)

Sorry, I got a bit picture happy, hehe. Hope it's okay that I entered so many!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry. I know it is past the deadline, but I just wanted to send these in.

Photo 1: Me and my horse Stoeka.
Photo 2: Me and my horse Night Heat, making a silly jump...LOL
Photo 3: My one friend and her horse Love Story.
Photo 4: Me and my horse Night Heat.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Everyone I had to make an unexpected trip to Orlando during this past week so I will accept these late pictures but now contest is closed. I will be making a new one for the poll.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

YAY, I cant wait!  (Though in not expecting to win or anything, everyone elses horses look AMAZING!)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Let us know when the poll opens. Thanks. = )


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I'm making it right now


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

The poll isnt working... ),:


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

It isn't?? Darn ummmm ok I'm on my touch so I will make it after school I'm sorry....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

How about my avatar. He's a stallion by Abdullah. He has such a great mind and one of my best friends.










This is Scott's Graty Bee, a QH gelding. A tiny guy who could, and would, jump the world. Yeah, my right leg is hanging down longer. I had a broken leg and had the cast taken off for the show. I couldn't put my heel down 'cause it hurt. The photo was taken at Spring Gulch HT


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

ok i dunno how late i am but here are some entries

Tangles 17.2hh 9yr old TB (for sale btw ;])

























Pepe- 22yr 15.3 appaloosa











And just for Fun- here's an edited one  - of me at the world cup- i actually found that i didn't need to adjust Tangles- he was gonna make the jump anyway??? AWESOME









thanks guys


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is my late gelding, Mango, over jumping
Here is a video of my gelding Rebel being a total goof at jumping lol


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just thought of another one! The worlds highest unofficial jump: 8 foot, 3.5 inches (the horse with the blaze)
Then, the OFFICAIL record: 8 feet 1 1/4inches


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm sorry you are too late.... its working guys!


----------

